# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  "Tubs"  - Dr Feller patient

## Spex

Tubs received 3500+ session via strip with Dr Feller and his write up and updates can be seen here. I have put them into a montage to clearly see his progress.

Make an on-line slideshow at www.OneTrueMedia.com

Spex

----------


## bullitnut

looks super and couldnt have happened to a nicer guy tubsy deserves this good result :Big Grin:

----------


## Winston

The outcome if terrific Dr. Feller.

I love this site too ! It feels good when I’m here and I’m on every hairloss forum every day, but this is the only place that I post and I find it to be the most trustworthy and interesting.  Also the others  kind of get me down, I can’t explain why :Confused:

----------


## Zao

Great Job Dr. Feller! I have to agree with Winston about this site, it's great!

----------

